# Singer throws mic at technician at concert



## mikefellh (Mar 23, 2019)

*Upset by the Sound at His Panama Concert, Luis Miguel Caught on Camera Throwing Mic at Technician*:
http://remezcla.com/music/luis-miguel-panama-concert-sound-technician-mic/


----------



## SteveB (Mar 23, 2019)

Not sure how they will handle it in Panama, but here in the US (probably Canada as well) he’d likely get arrested on assault and battery charges.


----------



## DELO72 (Mar 25, 2019)

I once watched a Simple Minds concert where Jim Kerr kept flipping off someone stage left as he sang. I looked over to see the sound board operator frantically moving sliders and clicking buttons on the sound board in a panic. Sometimes the on-stage mix isn't right, and the performers seem to have no problem letting the crew know. *laugh*


----------



## Lextech (Mar 25, 2019)

A mic being thrown would be grounds for me to shut the monitors off and disable the system so no one else could restart it. Be polite and I will bend over backwards to fix your mix, be rude or violent, well good luck hearing anything.


----------



## Chase P. (Mar 27, 2019)

Did anyone else notice the lyrics scrolling on a monitor on stage? Not knowing his material throws him into a completely different light in my book.


----------



## FMEng (Mar 28, 2019)

Apparently, a big enough star to be a jerk and still get gigs, but not big enough to tour with his own engineers.


----------



## RonaldBeal (Mar 28, 2019)

Chase P. said:


> Did anyone else notice the lyrics scrolling on a monitor on stage? Not knowing his material throws him into a completely different light in my book.



It is less about "knowing his material" and more about recovering from distractions.
Having toured with a number of well known, and very talented performers the teleprompter is used not because they don't know the show, but because it is so easy to be distracted.

Imagine being on the 150th show of a busy tour, and while you are singing your hit song you get a little distracted... A camera flash, or a laser pointer, or a clever sign an audience member is holding... then you think..." crap... is this the second or third chorus?... I think it is the second...." look down at the teleprompter, and see oops... yup, you are in the third chorus. song saved, and the audience will never know. 
It is a useful tool for giving the crowd a great show every night, and laypeople would be suprised at how many great performers use one.


----------



## Les (Mar 28, 2019)

RonaldBeal said:


> It is less about "knowing his material" and more about recovering from distractions.
> Having toured with a number of well known, and very talented performers the teleprompter is used not because they don't know the show, but because it is so easy to be distracted.
> 
> Imagine being on the 150th show of a busy tour, and while you are singing your hit song you get a little distracted... A camera flash, or a laser pointer, or a clever sign an audience member is holding... then you think..." crap... is this the second or third chorus?... I think it is the second...." look down at the teleprompter, and see oops... yup, you are in the third chorus. song saved, and the audience will never know.
> It is a useful tool for giving the crowd a great show every night, and laypeople would be suprised at how many great performers use one.



A great explanation for why we call them "confidence monitor s".
.


----------



## Milt Hathaway (Mar 29, 2019)

Les said:


> A great explanation for why we call them "confidence monitors".


 Never heard anyone call those "confidence monitors". The confidence monitors I'm familiar with are used so that presenters can see their powerpoint slides during their presentation.


----------



## Les (Mar 29, 2019)

Milt Hathaway said:


> Never heard anyone call those "confidence monitors". The confidence monitors I'm familiar with are used so that presenters can see their powerpoint slides during their presentation.



Six of one, half dozen of the other... Is there a specific name for them in the concert side of the industry? 'Cause as far as I can tell, it's the same equipment performing the same basic task.


----------



## What Rigger? (Mar 30, 2019)

Chase P. said:


> Did anyone else notice the lyrics scrolling on a monitor on stage? Not knowing his material throws him into a completely different light in my book.


Axl uses them, and look how mellowed out he is nowadays! Ozzy uses them, but nobody can understand what he's singing! Hey o! Wokka-wokka!


----------



## Amiers (Mar 30, 2019)

What Rigger? said:


> Axl uses them, and look how mellowed out he is nowadays! Ozzy uses them, but nobody can understand what he's singing! Hey o! Wokka-wokka!



That’s prolly what’s in the monitors lol


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 31, 2019)

What Rigger? said:


> Ozzy uses them, but nobody can understand what he's singing! Hey o! Wokka-wokka!


Saw this and thought of @What Rigger?



-----
And we mustn't forget the Babs, who claims stage fright kept her from performing live for years, until the telePromptR gave her confidence onstage.

I've worked Luis Miguel a number of times, with no incidents. Regular Miguel, OTOH, a real jerk. Rather than it being an impromptu move as claimed, he practiced the jump during rehearsal.


----------



## What Rigger? (Mar 31, 2019)

derekleffew said:


> Saw this and thought of @What Rigger?
> 
> 
> -----
> ...


Bless you, child.


----------

